# Uses For Coffee Cans In The Garden



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

This is year two of me gardening. I remember Grandma putting cut out coffee cans around her tomato plants. I assume this was to protect them from the wind after they were transplanted.

Are there other plants that would benefit with a coffee can around them?


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Granny used the cans around the plants to protect from cut worms also.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

How far into the soil does the can need to go, to protect from cut worm? Then I imagine one would leave the can there all season.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Grandpa would put the coffee can, or a tall can alongside the plants. He punched holes in the bottom with a nail; that way he could get the water down deep in the summer hardened Indiana clay.

geo


----------



## spblademaker (Oct 8, 2013)

The only use I have for coffee cans in the garden is to fill them with soapy water so I have a place to toss the slugs when I catch them.


----------

